# Tortoise Island



## jake (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is our "tortoise island." What do y'all think? We're open to any suggestions or ideas you might have to make it more tort friendly!







Thanks!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 17, 2008)

That looks really nice! The only thing I would suggest is maybe some more areas to hide in. They are some lucky torts!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks great Jake. Wish I had that much room, I'd have a bushel of torts


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2008)

jake said:


> Here is our "tortoise island." What do y'all think? We're open to any suggestions or ideas you might have to make it more tort friendly!
> 
> Thanks!



That's really beautiful, Autumn! It looks very professional. And comfy for the tortoises. I see the Aldabran on the one side, but who lives on the other side?

Yvonne


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa thats awesome . Nice work! Have youhad any trouble with them climbing those type of blocks? They are really nice , I didnt use them because of the way they are jagged like that it makes it easyer for tortosies to climb on them. I used the smooth cinderblocks and still have them climbing like they are half monkeys. Im talking about redfoots. 

Any ways , looks great.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jake, I can clearlly see the Aldabra but is that a Sully I see tucked into the far corner in the second pic?

And what a cool idea (first Pic) to build a slide for the torts to use to get back over the wall into their enclosure


----------



## jake (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! The other side is for the sulcatas. Yes, they are tucked in the corner. It's their favorite corner while the aldabras like to be under the yuccas.


----------

